# Hot Ditch



## fishin fool (Jan 29, 2007)

Where is the "hot ditch"? I would like to get my 1 limit over 20' and kill it in my oven. I'll let any others go. Jeff


----------



## cobiacatcher82 (Sep 19, 2006)

Probably the worst thing you could have said if you are trying to get directions out of people.


----------



## fishin fool (Jan 29, 2007)

so I like to eat a fresh fish. I also am responsible and pick up trash at spots I go to. Release all fish unless for dinner or bait. It seems that you can't take a joke, are you that uptight?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Calm down a bit, the HD has been a real touchy subject.


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

Electrickills,

Some background on what Airdown said. The hot ditch is one of the few places that can be counted on for trophy speckled trout. The problem is that tagging studies indicate that fish go there and stay all winter. Thus it can get fished out by folks taking fish home to eat. Some like you have a limit of 1 others take the legal limit of 10 per person. Makes it easy for the folks that spend their winter getting release citation or even just getting some pullage when nothing else is biting, to be grumpy about giving out info to folks they feel could ruin their good thing.


----------



## chriscustom (Jun 17, 2006)

*hot ditch*

I have been fishing the hot ditch sence 1969.It is a special place,and we like to keep it that way.I use to ride my News Boy Special from Portsmouth,stop at Shorties,grab some bait ride down the "dike" that seperates the mud hole from the ditch and load up on crabs and all kinds of fish,all from the bank.We use to be able to do that until a few kids drowned then they put up a fence and posted it.Still did'nt stop this mischevious kid.Now that I have another boat I'll be spening some time there again.Move over guys...here I come.


----------



## mud (Sep 23, 2007)

yeh plan on making that trip real soon in my 18ft CC for pullage and pictures only. Not brave enough to eat anything out of that area that isnt a migrator. Hope to see some of you folks down there. So if you see some tall lanky dude in a boat picking up trash and snapping a few pictures and releasing be sure to give me a shout. See ya there


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

Oh but to answer you question. The hot ditch is the warm water discharge from the Dominion Power plant just north of I64 at the high rise bridge. 

I haven't ever fished there so I can not provide any specifics.


----------



## cobiacatcher82 (Sep 19, 2006)

Sorry Electric, didn't mean to come off that harsh. I think if you would have left out the eating/taking from part you wouldn't have offended as many other and gotten more responses, thats all.


----------



## Billy J (Aug 3, 2006)

electric there a boat ramp (CHESAPEAKE YATCHS) at the hot ditch its off of millville road in chesapeake deep creek area good luck and good eats them fish are good


----------



## eaglesfanguy (May 1, 2003)

Yumm.. nothing beats a glow in the dark snack.............


----------



## DeanD (Dec 21, 2008)

Just make sure you don't actually take your boat into the hot ditch because virginia marine patrol has been thick in there lately siting others for trespassing. From what I was told by them VEPCO owns the water rights from the sign that's if your looking towards dominion on the right next to a large pine tree that has nothing on it clear up to the plant itself. As far as the bite it's been slow the last couple of weeks caught a few specks, and some drum. If you want to actually fish the ditch you don't need a boat, but you will need to purchase a fishing permit from VEPCO which cost's 150 bucks.


----------



## fishin fool (Jan 29, 2007)

*vepco $150.00*

I don't plan on going to the hot ditch. I just wanted to know what all the fuss was about. I live in Poquoson. I'm glad that Buckroe pier will be open in the spring. I used to fish Grandview alot. It is totally gone and the big building that had the restraunt is still there and vacant. Still good fishin on the sand there. The residents think they own the beach there and put up no parking signs near the beach but it is still a game p. I park in front of their houses now.


----------



## fishin fool (Jan 29, 2007)

*Seth*



cobiacatcher82 said:


> Probably the worst thing you could have said if you are trying to get directions out of people.


you were right I was wrong. I just wonderd what all the fuss was about the "hot ditch",. Now I know it is a hot subject!!!!
Happy Australian Day-another reason to buy a 12 pk. JEFF


----------

